# Stefan Lichtner nicht mehr da



## lagosirio (16. September 2004)

Stefan Lichtner hat seine Position bei Bergwerk aufgegeben. Seine Position wurde neu besetzt.
Ich nehme mal an, dass jetzt einiges neu organisiert wird.


----------



## Lumix (16. September 2004)

lagosirio schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan Lichtner hat seine Position bei Bergwerk aufgegeben. Seine Position wurde neu besetzt.
> Ich nehme mal an, dass jetzt einiges neu organisiert wird.



...das ist ein Ding!!! Kennst zu Einzelheiten???

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (17. September 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

der neue Mann bei Bergwerk ist Werner Zebisch der Fahrrad-Profi aus Galileo. Er hat von Votec zu BW gewechselt und der Rest der Geschichte ist kein Thema für ein Forum sondern Firmensache die nicht hier tot gelabert werden muß!!! Ich weiss das die bösen Zugen eh wieder mehr wissen als der Sügrü selbst. Ich hoffe auch ,dass es nicht der Rede wert ist, jetzt über den Stefan zu lästern!!! Stefan war und ist ein top Mann wenn es um die Bike-Branche geht. Also Leute schautwas bei euer Arbeitsstelle so für Wechsel anstehen und labert dann ein bißchen....

Gruß

Sebastian

Teamrider


----------



## AnthonyXIV (17. September 2004)

Hi @ all, 

kein Grund zur Sorge! Der neue Mann im Boot ist Werner Zebisch!  
Bei Bergwerk läuft trotz des Verlustes (auch in persönlicher Hinsicht   ) alles weiter! 
Neue Modelle sind bereits in Planung & mit Mr. Rocklandbiker wurde soeben ein "Bergwerk Union" Treffen besprochen! (Einzelheiten in einem eigenen thread).


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Brägel (24. September 2004)

wenn er nun schon nicht mehr da ist, könnte man wenigstens mal das "wird Betreut von ... " ändern.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. September 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> und der Rest der Geschichte ist kein Thema für ein Forum sondern Firmensache die nicht hier tot gelabert werden muß!!!



Also eine Firma, die sich als Marke(!) positioniert und sich dies auch finanziell vergüten läßt, wird schon damit leben müssen, dass (potentielle) Kunden über Firmeninternes labern. Das ist halt so, wenn man mehr als bloß einen Rahmen verkauft...


----------

